# Impromptu Monrovia GTG June 3rd 6:00 Library Park



## fordmike65 (Jun 3, 2017)

Couple fellow Caber's are out in Cali for tomorrow's Coasters ride and are staying the night in Monrovia. Meet up at the usual Foothill Flyers spot at Library Park @6:00pm for a short ride around town, bite to eat & of course drinks. All welcome. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 3, 2017)

[emoji35]work


----------



## None (Jun 3, 2017)

Finishing up some, will try to meet you guys up!


----------



## the2finger (Jun 3, 2017)

Bicycles n hooch?


----------



## the2finger (Jun 3, 2017)

Everybody grab your crank n give it a wiggle.... to make sure it won't snap!


----------



## the2finger (Jun 3, 2017)

The Huffmans will be rollin in deep


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 3, 2017)

@Joe Buffardi 
I'm married to the bass player.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 3, 2017)

See you all tomorrow


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jun 3, 2017)

Cool. I can make this one


----------



## None (Jun 4, 2017)

That was fun! Glad I met up with you guys.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 4, 2017)

Couple more pics from last night.



 



Apparently I ended up on a ladies Colson at some point



And now morning comes...


----------



## the2finger (Jun 4, 2017)

And your underwear was on backwards


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 4, 2017)

the2finger said:


> And your underwear was on backwards



What underwear??


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jun 4, 2017)

Oh wow...lol.  Kinda glad I didn't go now.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 4, 2017)

Pedal pushers said:


> Oh wow...lol.  Kinda glad I didn't go now.



Now you know why I'm hating life? Ugh...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 4, 2017)

Impromptu Ride Part Deux


----------



## the2finger (Jun 4, 2017)

OOPS! Wrong night, but we still had a great ride with great friends.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 5, 2017)

Where's the picture of when Jarod couldn't figure out which side was down on the 37RMS?
Ouch!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Where's the picture of when Jarod couldn't figure out which side was down on the 37RMS?
> Ouch!


----------



## 39zep (Jun 5, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Where's the picture of when Jarod couldn't figure out which side was down on the 37RMS?
> Ouch!



What???


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2017)

39zep said:


> What???


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2017)

39zep said:


> What???



Yeah... not that bad tho considering....
The abrasion on Jarod's face will heal....


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 5, 2017)

Yeah, a few chow's to the front fender, rack & saddle, but the real cherry red abrasions, were to Jarod's face and shoulder.
Like a true champion, he threw himself under the bike for protection. Lol!


----------



## 39zep (Jun 5, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, a few chow's to the front fender, rack & saddle, but the real cherry red abrasions, were to Jarod's face and shoulder.
> Like a true champion, he threw himself under the bike for protection. Lol!



Actually I have been in contact with Jarrod. Glad he's OK. Bike can always be fixed. Was more disappointed in Ford Mike's inability to recover for the coaster ride. Hair of the dog my friend.


----------



## the2finger (Jun 5, 2017)

Protect your bike at all costs


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2017)

@39zep 
I know....I was gonna go, but decided to sleep it off. I think we all enjoyed the night a lil too much. I did however make it to the unforseen Part Deux Ride ready to do it all over again


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Protect your bike at all costs



Tuck & roll


----------



## 39zep (Jun 5, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> @39zep
> I know....I was gonna go, but decided to sleep it off. I think we all enjoyed the night a lil too much. I did however make it to the unforseen Part Deux Ride ready to do it all over again





fordmike65 said:


> @39zep
> 
> Respect.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jun 7, 2017)

Some interesting things happen on these Monrovia rides [emoji28].Dang, i missed it.Hope to make the next 1,ill bring my tools next time in case i get another flat.[emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger (Jun 7, 2017)

Tools n a tow rope


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Just seeing this thread now hahaha Not sure what happened. People don't know how to pace themselves! @iswingping haha. And peer pressure is a bi*ch. Sweet @Desireé rode like 2 miles with me back towards my hotel to make sure I made it back, then she took off. And I was about a block from my hotel and ate the ground. It's all good though, had a great time Saturday night either way. I will heal and the bike will be fixed.


----------



## None (Jun 7, 2017)

Jarod24 said:


> Just seeing this thread now hahaha Not sure what happened. People don't know how to pace themselves! @iswingping haha. And peer pressure is a bi*ch. Sweet @Desireé rode like 2 miles with me back towards my hotel to make sure I made it back, then she took off. And I was about a block from my hotel and ate the ground. It's all good though, had a great time Saturday night either way. I will heal and the bike will be fixed.
> 
> View attachment 478268




Sorry! That's a kick ass battle scar though.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2017)

Jarod24 said:


> Just seeing this thread now hahaha Not sure what happened. People don't know how to pace themselves! @iswingping haha. And peer pressure is a bi*ch. Sweet @Desireé rode like 2 miles with me back towards my hotel to make sure I made it back, then she took off. And I was about a block from my hotel and ate the ground. It's all good though, had a great time Saturday night either way. I will heal and the bike will be fixed.
> 
> View attachment 478268



:eek:


----------



## iswingping (Jun 7, 2017)

Jarod24 said:


> Just seeing this thread now hahaha Not sure what happened. People don't know how to pace themselves! @iswingping haha. And peer pressure is a bi*ch. Sweet @Desireé rode like 2 miles with me back towards my hotel to make sure I made it back, then she took off. And I was about a block from my hotel and ate the ground. It's all good though, had a great time Saturday night either way. I will heal and the bike will be fixed.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 9, 2017)

Were you handcuffed to your RMS? Jesus man! Get well and do it all over again!


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 9, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Were you handcuffed to your RMS? Jesus man! Get well and do it all over again!





we all had a little too much to drink for starters. Haha. Missed you out there this time. Ill have to catch ya next time I'm out.


----------



## the2finger (Jun 9, 2017)

Dude sorry to hear about you and da bike. Next time fall on the opposite side to even things out


----------

